# New member



## ChrisW (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Chris Whitehurst and I am just starting up in the hobby. I have bred a number of 'Pet shop' mice over the years in 3 foot aquariums but have decided to take up breeding of the fancier types especially Tans. I saw show mice at a show a number of years ago, I believe it was the NEC, and after the show some of the mice were auctioned off as trios, I always regret not bidding for some at the time as they were such striking mice!!

I am heavily involved in the Fancy Goldfish scene and hold several positions in various clubs. If I can bring some of my breeding and stock experience to breeding mice hopefully I can do well.

Chris W


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  good luck with finding some mice


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I have spent the last couple of hours flicking through the forum and feel I am making the right move!! everyone seems so friendly. 

Can anyone put me in contact with a breeder or breeders in the Birmingham area?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im sure there is a link wth breeders map on it but i think its mainly based in the USA .... Morning Star in leicester has some beautiful mice that Ive bought and PPvhallands (sorry i spelled it wrong) has some gorgeous foxes and siamese  in wales ... Ive just bred my tri doe and blue buck and have 9 happy pinkies that are 2 days old at the mo and im in stoke on trent  not sure that helps much tho


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.The best thing to do is join the NMC and get the year book with contact details in.There is an excellent breeder who has tans in Dudley if that's not to far? 
http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/membership.php


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers, Dudley is just up the road from me, (around 4 miles away).

Is there a website/book that shows the different colour variants of the fancy mouse? This would be most helpfull to me and I suppose to the other beginners in the hobby, also plans or instructions on build your own mouse housing would also be usefull.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=13158&p=116892&hilit=+book#p116892


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm
This shows all the colors and coat varieties etc.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

And this is very helpful in learning genetics and the genes etc.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 8, 2013)

So much information about if only you know where to look!!

Thanks for all the help so far, I am now in the process of building some breeding/housing boxes 12mm ply 18 x 8 x 8 for the breeding boxes and possibly 18 x 24 x 8 for general keeping and growing.

Then I move on to nutrition...........

So much to learn. :roll:

Chris W


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 8, 2013)

I am joining the NMC. Mainly to obtain the book, Exhibition and Pet Mice by Tony Cooke, it is out of print and prices start at £85.00 on the net!!!

Any other books you could recommend would be appreciated.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

There is a small book that has been recommended. A Fancy for Mice by David Montgomery. viewtopic.php?f=11&t=13158&hilit=books
The book you mentioned is reputed to be a really good one, but I haven't had the pleasure.


----------

